# Newest Swype update is themeable in CM/AOKP Theme Manager!



## ignitionnight (Jan 6, 2012)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
DJDarkKnight, the guy behind the darkice theme usually hacks the swype apk to add themed layouts. He tried it today with the new version, and it would FC every time... then he tried the theme engine and it worked.

http://tmi.me/s1pjc

I love swype, but always hated how out of place it was next to the rest of my phone when I used themes, now hopefully you guys can add what you need to the theme engine apps and we get a completely themed swype!

Thanks to all of you themers, its great you give us options for the look of our phones.


----------



## gnexguy (Dec 22, 2011)

Great news, almost makes me want to drop swift key for it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to Android Applications as this isn't a GNex theme.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to general android as it's not an application either


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Ooooh, battle of the Super Mods


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Android applications always seems to get misrepresented. I don't know if the forum needs a better title or what. Just seems like a lot of users in general think it's for questions instead of applications people post for use or whatever else.


----------



## ignitionnight (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, I wasn't sure where to post it... So I just posted it in the most active theme room I knew.


----------



## superstargoddess (Feb 26, 2012)

I was happy to see that the current theme I am using, Gunmetal Cobalt, updated to have a themed Swype! It looks AWESOME!


----------

